# Wie viele Filme habt Ihr im Jahr 2010 gekauft?



## JokerofDarkness (6. Januar 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie viele Filme von Euch so im Jahr 2010 gekauft wurden? Der durchschnittliche Konsument kauft nämlich pro Jahr nur 7 Filme.

Da liege ich weit drüber, denn ich war im Jahre 2010 sehr fleißig. Wie viele ich gekauft habe, kann ich leider nicht exakt nachvollziehen. In die Sammlung sind aber genau *290 Blu-rays* und nicht mehr als *30 - 35 DVD Titel* gewandert.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich Staffeln mitzähle, also ne Box mit jeweils 2 DvDs und das, was ich verschenkt habe, komme ihc so ziemlich auf 7 DvDs hin. Ich gehe ansonsten eigentlich lieber ins Kino.




Edit: Du hast wirklich Filmmaterial für einen Monat Nonstop-Schauen gekauft? O_o


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Januar 2011)

ca 40 BD's - dafür fast alle Laserdiscs verkauft und somit re-finanziert. Aber ich kaufe eig nur Filme die ich schon mal gesehen habe (Kino, Sky)


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Januar 2011)

Nur eine DvD geholt...Inception. Der Film gefiel mir im Kino echt gut und da kann man auch mal 10 Euro für eine DvD hinlegen.


----------



## eaglestar (6. Januar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> .... In die Sammlung sind aber genau *290 Blu-rays* und nicht mehr als *30 - 35 DVD Titel* gewandert.



290 BluRay 10-20&#8364; = *2900 &#8364; - 5800&#8364;
*
Welche Lottozahlen hast du denn für deinen Gewinn getippt? 



Bei mir sind es ca. 20 BRs 2010 gewesen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. Januar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Du hast wirklich Filmmaterial für einen Monat Nonstop-Schauen gekauft? O_o


Das schafft man in einem Monat glaube ich nicht. Da sind nämlich etliche Serienboxen bei gewesen.



eaglestar schrieb:


> 290 BluRay 10-20€ = *2900 € - 5800€
> *
> Welche Lottozahlen hast du denn für deinen Gewinn getippt?


Nix Lotto, viel harte Arbeit und als Belohnung wird in das Hobby investiert.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (7. Januar 2011)

habe mal bis zu 40 dvd's gewählt. muss aber ehrlich gestehen, könnten nen paar mehr oder weniger sein. ich sammel filme... hauptsächlig horror und splatter. meine filmliste liegt derzeit bei ca. 1300 filmen und da sind nicht die serien mitgezält.

natürlich fallen darunter auch noch andere genres, nicht nur horror und splatter. bin halt ein filmfreak und schaue mir auch ein und denselben film mehrmals an.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Januar 2011)

Ich schmeiß meistens mit meinem Bruder zusammen und wir kaufen einfach wonach uns grade ist.
Das sind in etwa an die 40 BDs dieses Jahr...einige Perlen, einige Flops
Es ist aber wirklich ein unvergleichliches Gefühl sich im Laden doch sehr skeptisch nen Film zu kaufen und Zuhause zu bemerken das man da echt klasse Zeug gefunden hat.


----------



## Konov (7. Januar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das schafft man in einem Monat glaube ich nicht. Da sind nämlich etliche Serienboxen bei gewesen.
> 
> 
> Nix Lotto, viel harte Arbeit und als Belohnung wird in das Hobby investiert.



Na dann hast du hoffentlich jede Menge gute Freunde die jedes Wochenende vorbeikommen und sich Filme bei dir anschauen. ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Januar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Na dann hast du hoffentlich jede Menge gute Freunde die jedes Wochenende vorbeikommen und sich Filme bei dir anschauen. ^^



und Eintritt zahlen... bei der WM letztes Jahr kamen auch immer viele, da hab ich Sparschwein aufgestellt und jeder konnte friwillig was spenden - neue Beamerlampen sind teuer...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Januar 2011)

nix^^ kino -> lange nix -> fernseher


----------



## Deanne (7. Januar 2011)

Wenn mich ein Film interessiert, gehe ich ins Kino. Nur wenn er mich dort noch überzeugt und richtig begeistert, kaufe ich ihn mir auf DVD. 
Leider traf das in diesem Jahr auf keinen Film zu. Daher habe ich mein Geld lieber in neues Lesematerial investiert.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Januar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Na dann hast du hoffentlich jede Menge gute Freunde die jedes Wochenende vorbeikommen und sich Filme bei dir anschauen. ^^


Freunde habe ich, aber wozu sollen die jedes WE bei mir vorbeikommen?


----------



## Lari (7. Januar 2011)

19 BluRays wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe.


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2011)

Maximal 10 DVD´s.
Der Großteil waren DVD´s für den Kleinen (Mickys Wunderhaus x4), dann noch Sons of Anarchy Season 1 & 2, Pink Flyod Live in Pompeji, Hairspray & Flashdance für Frau & Bibi Blocksberg x2. 

Also net wirklich viel


----------



## EspCap (8. Januar 2011)

Da ich meinen Bluray-Player erst Mitte Dezember gekauft habe sind es noch nicht so viele - aktuell 14 Bluray-Filme (Filme, nicht Discs. Das wären aufgrund von Extras etc. natürlich mehr). Lost Season 6 sind 5 Blurays, das ist bisher die einzige Staffel einer Serie die ich auf Bluray gekauft habe - gibt ja leider auch noch nicht sonderlich viele. BDs dürften es dann (mit Extra-BDs) wohl 25 sein.

Vorher hab ich meine ganzen Serien logischerweise immer auf DVD gekauft. 2010 dürften das insgesamt ca. 80 DVDs sein.


----------



## Arosk (8. Januar 2011)

0 *g*


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> 0 *g*



he he me 2... ^^ kpmm mir ehrlich gesagt mittlerweile schon dämlich vor wenn ich in irgendnem laden bei spielen, musik oder filmen stehe...

hm mehr sag ich dazu lieber nich gibt bestimmt genug leute hier die einen dann wieder verteufeln... ^^


----------



## EspCap (8. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> he he me 2... ^^ kpmm mir ehrlich gesagt mittlerweile schon dämlich vor wenn ich in irgendnem laden bei spielen, musik oder filmen stehe...



Wozu gibts Amazon  Wobei ich jetzt irgendwie auch nicht nachvollziehen kann wieso du dir da dämlich vorkommst.


----------



## Edou (8. Januar 2011)

Dvd´s/Bluerays letztes Jahr keine. Jedoch CD´s an die 8stk....wobei ich dieses Jahr auch schon 8 gekauft hab(und es werden mehr, wenn ich wieder Geld habe. ) :S + 1DVD dieses Jahr, wird aber wohl nicht Groß Steigen (Undertaker - Deadlist Matches) wobei das ein 3er Set ist.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Januar 2011)

Oh ja CDs hatte ich auch etliche im letzten Jahr erworben. Die kaufe ich aber angesichts der Preise vornehmlich im Ausland.


----------



## JonesC (9. Januar 2011)

Also ich ahbe 20 BRs udn 3 DVDs gekauft...viele filme habe ich neugekauft und die DVDs verschenkt bei anderen filmen lohnte sich nicht die BR zu kaufen dann habe ich eher 7 euro für die DVD ausgegeben...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Januar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wozu gibts Amazon  Wobei ich jetzt irgendwie auch nicht nachvollziehen kann wieso du dir da dämlich vorkommst.



Ich glaub es geht dabei um relativ illegale Aktivitäten


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Januar 2011)

1 DVD und die hab ich zu Weihnachten verschenkt :-)


----------



## Konov (21. Januar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Freunde habe ich, aber wozu sollen die jedes WE bei mir vorbeikommen?



Naja dann würde sich das Heimkino erst Recht lohnen... 
Für einen alleine bzw. zu zweit auch schön.


----------



## Dracun (22. Januar 2011)

Der Mann hat Frau & Kinder  Also alleine ist er net


----------



## Tschubai (25. Januar 2011)

Also in 2010 dürften es so um die 40-50 Blu-Rays gewesen sein - Dvd´s kaum noch welche neu....
Habe übrigens deinen Blog aboniert, JokerofDarkness - schon beeindruckend deine Filmsammlung - kommt meine Sammlung lange nicht mit....DVD´s sinds bei mir so ca. 600, BR um die 100 Stk.! Aber es wächst und gedeiht 

* 
*


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. Januar 2011)

Tschubai schrieb:


> Habe übrigens deinen Blog aboniert, JokerofDarkness - schon beeindruckend deine Filmsammlung - kommt meine Sammlung lange nicht mit....DVD´s sinds bei mir so ca. 600, BR um die 100 Stk.! Aber es wächst und gedeiht


Vielen Dank und die Sammlung wächst bei Dir schon von alleine.


----------



## Tardok (30. Januar 2011)

FRIENDS Staffeln 1-10 hab ich nachgeholt und mir ein paar "Klassiker" gegönnt (M*A*S*H Staffel 1, full metal jacket, GoodFellas, Clockwork Orange etc.)

Habe im Sommer einfach mal spontan Dvds gekauft und konnte nicht aufhören


----------

